# Does your dog act differently during the full moon?



## misterW (Apr 25, 2010)

11 week old german shepherd puppy. Yesterday evening she started acting crazy, using my mother who lives nearby as a chew toy, pacing around the house looking for mischief long after she normally settles down for the night, doing bad puppy things that she had stopped doing awhile ago. She also had an accident last night, after I had been sure those days were past. 

When my mother mentioned that one of her cats had been jumping up on her counter (which she never does), I started wondering if a change in the weather or something along those lines was contributing to this behavior. For some reason, the thought also popped into my head to check the lunar phase and what do you know -- it was a full moon! 

Have you ever noticed your dog acting differently during a full moon?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil acts sleepy during the full moon


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't seen a change in Frag besides the fact that he growled at a dog at the dog park for the first time yesterday. Other than that he was his sleepy puppy self, though I wondered about the full moon too.

There were two dogs at the park acting different though- they ambushed Frag as soon as we got there and proceeded to "non-violently" attack Frag. I was quite upset, but I couldn't get them off very. Finally an younger, very strong guy that goes there that I know came in and kicked the dogs off. The owner acted like nothing happened (didn't even apologize) and took her dogs and left.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Haven't noticed any difference as to the moon, but mine will always let me know if an earthquake is coming. I also notice that the high winds make both by dogs and my horses act wild.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! My dog refuses to go out when there's a full moon. She acts like she's seen a ghost and will pull me inside. Weird. also, it gets busy at the animal hospital where I work.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Canine are crepuscular animals, its very normal for crepuscular animals to be more energetic during a full moon due to the increased light. So, I would relate a dog acting differently during a full moon to them being crepuscular.

_"*Crepuscular* is a term used to describe some animals that are primarily active during twilight, that is at dawn and at dusk.[1] The word is derived from the Latin word crepusculum, meaning "twilight."[1] Crepuscular is thus in contrast with diurnal and nocturnal behavior. *Crepuscular animals may also be active on a bright moonlit night.*"_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crepuscular

This is why we (my wife and I) separate our dogs into small groups at dusk and dawn, because their instinctual energy surge during those times increases the risk of an altercation. During the day, between dawn and dusk, our dogs are pretty chill - laying around and sleeping most of the time.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

My dog goes even more nutty before a storm and then likes to be outside in the middle of it


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

yes. i have a werehuman.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> yes. i have a werehuman.




The folks who own the daycare/kennel we use swear the dogs are a lot more active and nuttier during a full moon phase. I have my doubts about impact during the day, but they believe it.

The dusk/dawn thing is definitely a factor in our home. The little pooker makes us nuts from about 4:00-9:00 pm and around 5:30-6:30 most every day.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

My dog acts the same, but my dd and dh act different!

Oh wait, maybe it's just me? LOL

*HOWWWWWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Rita Pulls (Apr 29, 2010)

Julia will sit next to my front window and look outside when there is a full moon out and dont even get me started on how she acts where there is a bad storm out!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I never know when there's a full moon so I don't think she acts differently.


----------



## Karin Schefermann (Apr 26, 2010)

Our dogs don't act weird but they definitely bark more. I have heard people saying that it does affect them but I think that I need more proof to determine if I really believe in it.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes. In agility class the dogs and the humans tend to be more rowdy.


----------



## Jacky boy (Aug 21, 2013)

I am so glad to find this website. My dog acts so weird during a full moon. I notice everything and the last two days he has been super clingy, he walks under my legs when I walk and when I sit he comes and sits as close if not on me as possible and that is not normal for him, and just not his self. It has happened before and come to find out he only acts like this when there is a full moon, or new moon or blue moon....So it is good to know that other dog owners have had the same kind of experience as me.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

As a youngster Hamish was always more hyper than normal during full moon evenings. We'd notice the change in behaviour then go outside and check to see if there was a full moon!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

My neighbor (Bella's "nanny") told me yesterday that Bella was being a defiant, @hole beast all day. I didn't think about it being because of the full moon, though! 
Some full moons I do notice her being a little more hyper and edgy/jumpy. But not all the time.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Even though this is an old thread...

Yeah, all my animals, and my technology seems to freak out during a full moon.
*I* tend to act crazy during one myself.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah my dog starts acting differently too. His teeth look longer and he appears taller. He also wants to run freely outside, so I let him. I think he wants to join a pack and just run with them, howling at the moon and scaring people. But after that he's normal.

Lol--sorry I had to. I don't believe in that full moon nonsense.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

My dog wasn't even born when this thread was made, well. 

Aska always acts the same though.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope. I also work nights at a health care facility, and haven't noticed differences in my residents with the full moon. 

I personally think humans are more likely to mentally log unusual behavior when we have a reason, real or imagined, for it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I personally think humans are more likely to mentally log unusual behavior when we have a reason, real or imagined, for it.


Conformation bias. Yep, agreed.


----------

